# Progression im Deister II



## schwermetall (9. April 2004)

Es war mal wieder soweit !
Wärend einige Zeitgenossen ihre Zeit damit verplempern, sich hier im Forum in Selbstdarstellung zu üben, gibt es andere, die ihren Blick nach vorne richten.
So auch Thomas.
Er wollte den aktuellen Level nicht akzeptieren, sondern neu setzen.
Dies gelang ihm heute im Deister, als er entschlossen einen 5m Drop bezwang.
Daher von meiner Seite, Respekt und Gratulation,
Schwermetall


----------



## Deistersause (11. April 2004)

Alle Achtung!! mein Respekt..das sieht fett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (11. April 2004)

WO IST DAS?

Erstma!


----------



## Rabbit (12. April 2004)

Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> WO IST DAS?


Steht doch in der Themenüberschrift ... im Deister eben, und der liegt bekanntlich südwestlich von Hannover! 
OK, wo im Deister nun diese Kante liegt, an welcher die Fotos gemacht wurden kann ich auch nicht erkennen!


----------



## Rote-Locke (12. April 2004)

hm es ist Zeit für einen kleinen Roadtrip glaub ich!

Erstma!


----------



## mr_Triple-U (12. April 2004)

heut hab ich erfahren das hier im forum von mir erzählt wird. musste ich natürlich gleich ma schaun. aber schade das nur der schlechtere der 2 sprünge zusehen ist, der war nämlich ziemlich frontlastig. heute bin ich noch 2 mal gesprungen(man muss ja üben), und die warn echt sauber und noch ein stückchen weiter(und somit tiefer).


----------



## harryhallers (13. April 2004)

mr_Triple-U schrieb:
			
		

> heut hab ich erfahren das hier im forum von mir erzählt wird. musste ich natürlich gleich ma schaun. aber schade das nur der schlechtere der 2 sprünge zusehen ist, der war nämlich ziemlich frontlastig. heute bin ich noch 2 mal gesprungen(man muss ja üben), und die warn echt sauber und noch ein stückchen weiter(und somit tiefer).



Hi,

fett. Ich erkenne aber auch nicht genau wo das ist.
Ist das am Ende des Grabwegs?

MFG Bang.


----------



## schwermetall (13. April 2004)

Wo die genaue Location ist, da wendet euch mal am besten an "mr_Triple-U".
Ist ja schließlich sein Ding.
Eins kann ich euch versprechen, selbst wenn ihr wisst, wo es ist,
ihr werdet den Drop vermutlich nicht erkennen.
So von wegen "Da war nix springbares ..."
Richtig geil ist der Blick dann von oben, wenn unten jemand steht.


----------



## mr_Triple-U (13. April 2004)

wer präzise wissen will wo der is, der soll mir ne private nachricht schreiben(es soll ja nich gleich die ganze welt erfahren wo das ist)


----------



## Hitzi (13. April 2004)

@ Rote Locke - Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum   

Runter bin ich aber noch nicht    Aus dem Alter bin ich raus   

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## schwermetall (14. April 2004)

... ohne dir zu nahe zu treten zu wollen, aber die Stellen in deinem Fotoalbum (welche mir durchaus bekannt sind) sind im Vergleich zu dem Tripple-U Drop echt nur Kinderkram.
Das ganze kommt vieleicht auf meinen Fotos nicht so recht rüber,
aber der Tripple-U Drop ist absolut Hardcore und nur für Leute zu empfehlen, die die Sache voll im Griff haben.
Ich denke, wenn man sich das vor Ort ansieht, dann wir sich das für 99,9% aller Biker von selbst erledigt haben.
Glaubt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (14. April 2004)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> ... ohne dir zu nahe zu treten zu wollen, aber die Stellen in deinem Fotoalbum (welche mir durchaus bekannt sind) sind im Vergleich zu dem Tripple-U Drop echt nur Kinderkram.
> Das ganze kommt vieleicht auf meinen Fotos nicht so recht rüber,
> aber der Tripple-U Drop ist absolut Hardcore und nur für Leute zu empfehlen, die die Sache voll im Griff haben.
> Ich denke, wenn man sich das vor Ort ansieht, dann wir sich das für 99,9% aller Biker von selbst erledigt haben.
> Glaubt mir.



Hi,

Schwermetall, machs nicht so spannend, wo ist das denn genau?
Bin echt neugierig, wo das sein kann. Da ich mich gleich zum Radweg (Grab)aufmachen werde, frage ich mal da etwas durch...

MFG Bang.


----------



## Rote-Locke (14. April 2004)

Moin,

sobald ich wieder etwas Luft hab, werde ich mal einen schönen Roadtrip starten und dann ist Hannover/Deister auch mit auf der Liste, fahr ich ja sowieso dran vorbei....  
Ich werde mich dann vertrauensvoll an einen von Euch wenden.

Erstma!


----------



## Hitzi (14. April 2004)

@ Schwermetall - Ich heize da sowieso nicht runter   

Das überlasse ich gerne anderen. Angucken würde ich mir das aber gerne trotzdem mal. Bei Eurer nächsten halsbrecherichschen Abentuerrunde wäre ich über eine kleine Benachrichtigung dankbar   

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## harryhallers (14. April 2004)

@Schwermetal: 

Heute im Deister habe ich erfahren das es von der Aktion auch einen Video geben soll?!

Wenn ihr wieder Webspace braucht, wei bei Progression I dann melde sich bitte bei mir.

MFG Bang.


----------



## Deister Koffer (14. April 2004)

Hi echt ein schöner Drop nur leider kommt die Höhe auf den Fotos nie so Richtig rüber.
Aber Schwermetall sollte nicht so Übertreiben, Drops sollte man nicht nach ihrer Höhe 
beurteilen sondert eher nach ihren Auslauf und dem Landewinkel. Das soll den Drop aber nicht schlecht machen.

Immer schön Lockerbleiben


----------



## schwermetall (14. April 2004)

N' Abend zusammen 
@ Deister Koffer : Stimmt schon was du sagst und so gesehen ist der Drop easy, weil die Landung schön steil ist.
Aber die Schwierigkeit liegt einfach an dem visuellen Erlebnis 
@ alle interessierten : bei meiner letzten Streckenbeschreibung bekam ich Schimpfe von meinen Bike-Kollegen, also PN oder Email an mr_tipple-U
oder Smaltalk im Deister, sorry
@ mr_tipple-U : kannst du Bang das Video schicken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

